# Hitler And His Wife Spotted On A Dundee Bus Today. Hes Alive And Well



## stevanhogg (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## pgriz (Mar 23, 2013)

Uh oh.  Must be a clone.  The original would've been over 100 by now.


----------



## shefjr (Mar 23, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Uh oh.  Must be a clone.  The original would've been over 100 by now.



Not if the Nazi's did actually steal the Holy Grail from Indiana Jones and Hitler was able to drink from it!lol


----------



## mishele (Mar 23, 2013)

Well isn't that interesting.


----------



## weepete (Mar 23, 2013)

Quality!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2013)

Mebbe there's an Aldolf Look-Alike convention in town.  You know, like they do with Elvis.














(Elvis, BTW, is alive and well too!)


----------



## Capeesh (Apr 1, 2013)

stevanhogg said:


>



Wiz it the 1b he wiz on Steve ?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2013)

I thought he lived in Minefield, Somerset?? What gives???


----------



## texkam (Apr 1, 2013)

Godwin's law on the first post. ....... a record!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 1, 2013)

texkam said:


> Godwin's law on the first post. ....... a record!


Does Godwin's law actually apply if the post IS about Hitler?


----------



## texkam (Apr 1, 2013)

> Does Godwin's law actually apply if the post IS about Hitler?



 - - - - "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches. - - - -

The post compares the gentleman's likeness to Hitler. Works for me. Win! :cheer:


----------



## tirediron (Apr 1, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Does Godwin's law actually apply if the post IS about Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but that pre-supposes that the original discussion was NOT about Hitler, the National Socialist Party, etc. In this case, the entire basis of the thread is the OP's assertion that the couple on the bus are Herr Hitler and Frau Braun, NOT that they look like them.  Therefore it is in fact NOT a comparison, and I would  respectfully submit that Godwin's law does NOT apply!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice pic!


----------

